# Windows XP can't connect the AirPort Extreme



## Janx (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi

I have trouble connecting my PC to Airport Exterme using encyption. Without security everything is fine, but as soon as I select WEP or WAP/WAP2 Windows can't even see the network anymore. 

I'm using the latest Airport Exterme (just bought it) and D dlink dwl g510 pc card in my Windows PC (XP SP2).

Thanks for your help,
Jan


----------



## supanatral (Jun 16, 2007)

Quesion for you: when you enable security on your airport Extreme, try disconnecting your mac from wireless router. Then try browsing for open routers on your mac and let me know if it's still there.

What I'm thinking is that it might not be broadcasting the network. So in other words, you might have to manually type in the wireless name on your windows computer to login to it.

The reason why your mac will work still is because your probably using your mac to configure the router. So once it is configured to that network name, it will still work even if your turn off broadcasting but it won't reconnect to it once you disconnect unless you manually enter the wireless name like I mentioned before.


----------



## Janx (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for your help!
Here is what is did:
-Configured airport exterme rto use WEP
-turned off aiport on my mac
-deleted entry for thie network in key chains
-turned aiport on
-network appeared as available
-selected network
-entered password (for WEP)
-successfully joined the network
-windows still can't see the network

As soon as I reconfigure the aiport exterme not to use security, windows will immediately detect the network.
As soon of the other threads indicate problems with channel 13, I reconfigured the aiport extreme to use channel 8. However, nothing has changed. Do you thing that my aiport exterme is misfunctioning and I should return it?

Cheers,
Jan


----------

